# GT #5: Phoenix Suns (3-1) @ Atlanta Hawks (1-2) - 11/7



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns (3-1) vs Atlanta Hawks (1-2)*

*When: Wednesday, 7:00 EST/5:00 PST
TV: local*

*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Shawn Marion [C] Amare Stoudemire*

*Hawks Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Tyronn Lue [SG] Joe Johnson [SF] Marvin Williams [PF] Josh Smith [C] Al Horford *​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Hawks usually keep par with the Suns. Phoenix usually wins down the stretch......lets watch for Diaw to see if he builds off of last game performance.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Hoping Amare is back for this next game. Every game he sits feels like a game that will deter the team's half-court offense's mind set. 

Can't get the Suns used to not feeding Amare, it already feels like they don't do it enough.

Of course, getting Boris going is a definite plus. Not that he won't go back to be useless once Amare shows up again... unfortunately.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

They're going down like a Sophomore on prom night!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Looks like no Amare again

Suns are down 42-37 mid 2nd.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

55-47 at the half. Hawks up.


Not watching it, but we need to shoot better. 37% so far. Shooting better from 3. Hopefully we can turn it on.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Thank you, Steve Nash.

Suns finally cut it to 1, 70-69 just under 3 til end of the 3rd. Nash has 24 pts and 9 assists right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How long is Amare going to be out for?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

He's just been day-to-day. He'll probably play next game.



Hawks up 80-76 after 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hawks are shooting 48%. And the Suns suddenly can't score, shooting 39% right now. 


90-81 Hawks up with 7 mins left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I've only watched a couple of games from the Suns this year obviously, but from looking at the box scores, it seems like Nash is turning the ball over a lot more than he usually does at the start of this season.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns had come back a bit. It was 92-89 Hawks up with 2:58 left.

Now it's 98-89. Blah.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good job, Hawks. 

Tough loss for Phoenix, but I don't think anyone's worried about them.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Nash turning the ball over isn't really a surprise.He's averaging close to six a game and leading the league though.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Wow we got outrebounded HAAAAAAAARD. We need Amare back real bad.

Anyone else worried that the Hawks are gunna be good this season and their draft pick will be close to useless.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jammin said:


> Wow we got outrebounded HAAAAAAAARD. We need Amare back real bad.
> 
> *Anyone else worried that the Hawks are gunna be good this season and their draft pick will be close to useless.*



Nah, not me. It's still way early.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

As long as the Suns continue to act like there's nothing wrong, we can keep going along and fooling ourselves. Because this team needs a defensive game plan more then ever. Their offense has been pretty stale for all of the games. I'm not worried, but I really want to see this team have a defensive game plan. Getting outrebounded is not a very good one. But hey, I'm not the professional coach like A'ntoni. He obviously knows what he's doing.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> As long as the Suns continue to act like there's nothing wrong, we can keep going along and fooling ourselves. Because this team needs a defensive game plan more then ever. Their offense has been pretty stale for all of the games. I'm not worried, but I really want to see this team have a defensive game plan. Getting outrebounded is not a very good one. But hey, I'm not the professional coach like A'ntoni. He obviously knows what he's doing.


OMG... you sound like a mavs fan from years ago under Nellie.

Been there.... done that! :biggrin:


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Repeat with me: We're used to starting slow.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Repeat with me: We're used to starting slow.


 NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!! THE SKY IS FALLING! THE SKY IS FALLING!!!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Repeat with me: We're used to starting slow.


We're used to starting slow....

We're used to starting slow....

We're used to starting slow....



.... not working!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!! THE SKY IS FALLING! THE SKY IS FALLING!!!


I think the GM should fire all the coaches and hire Norv Turner...

:lol:


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Jammin said:


> Anyone else worried that the Hawks are gunna be good this season and their draft pick will be close to useless.


I think the Hawks will have a significantly better season this year. If we get a top 5 pick, I'd be very (pleasantly) surprised.


----------

